# 21 PLL execution ("time attack")



## Harris Chan (May 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I know it's mentioned to other thread somewhat, but this thread's about doing the 21 PLL time attack--records, order of algos, etc.

My best is 44.22, not that fast, but it's good enough lol. What about you guys?

Perhaps we can also get some videos of 21 PLL by many people!

Harris


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2007)

My best is 56.xx seconds, but I need to practice a lot more. My order is horrible, and a few of my algs are real crappy. I would be interested in seeing vids, and discussing order.


----------



## pjk (May 15, 2007)

Harris, what order do you do yours in? We could also try timing 11 of your quickest algs just to see how quick that can be.


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2007)

How do we do all 21 algs once and end up with a solved cube? I was puzzled by that. Or do you not end up with a solvedd cube(if so it would be heard to tell if you did each alg correctly although only the LL is affected).


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 15, 2007)

I tried once and got a 2:30.xx... It's really hard to remember which algs I already did.


----------



## pjk (May 15, 2007)

> *How do we do all 21 algs once and end up with a solved cube? I was puzzled by that. Or do you not end up with a solvedd cube(if so it would be heard to tell if you did each alg correctly although only the LL is affected).*


Depending on the order, you will end up with a solved cube. If you start off with a solved cube and you go through all 21 and end up with the LL oriented correctly and just needs permuting, you most likely didn't mess up.



> *I tried once and got a 2:30.xx... It's really hard to remember which algs I already did.*


Look off a sheet and go down the list using your algs. Johannes can do all PLLs around 2 seconds or less and said that doing them over and over in a row like this will really help improve your PLL times.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 15, 2007)

Here's the list of PLL that I used...I tried to do it so that I don't have to waste time rotating to do the next algorithm. If I have time I'll write out all the moves.

U perm
U perm
Z perm
H perm
V perm
E perm
A perm
A perm
T perm
Y perm
F perm
R perm
R perm
J perm 
J perm
G perm
G perm
G perm
G perm
N perm
N perm


----------



## Harris Chan (May 19, 2007)

I made a video (with my webcam) of the 21 PLL time attack (42.16, new pb) I think I'll use that cube for the competition tomorrow...hmm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzsFgqGOtb8

-Harris


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2007)

Good luck at the Open man. I just know you are gonna get an 8 second single! Record your solves btw!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan_@May 19 2007, 01:14 AM
> * I made a video (with my webcam) of the 21 PLL time attack (42.16, new pb) I think I'll use that cube for the competition tomorrow...hmm
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzsFgqGOtb8
> ...


 Crazy!!!


----------



## Cubinator (May 21, 2007)

1:23.05 is my best. Meh. That's about pi tps for me. I have a lot of lockups, so this can definitely be improved. It also helped me realize which PLL algs are my slowest.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2007)

We could almost make the 21 PLL attack a competition for the competition area. Not sure though. Anyone working on a PLL attack lately? I need to do some. Anyone ever try an OLL time attack?


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2007)

i started doing PLL execution "time attacks" when i saw the yu jeong min video posted by Harrison and obviously Harrison's video too as i was very impressed with both, so i decided to try myself. at that time i didn't know the G perms yet so the best time i got was 1:24(w/o G). not soon after that i learned G perms and i got a lot slower, haha obviously. i do time attack about once every 2 weeks (once meaning something like 5 times, but at once). btw started doing this about 4 weeks ago? so i've done it a couple times, maybe 3. and my best time is 1:21.75 for all 21 PLL, it's very good practice to make ur PLL go faster.

... but i still only know like 17 OLL -__-, too lazy...

order of PLL:

U x2
A x2
Z
H
T
F
J x2 (need to learn new alg for reverse J, starting F2 L' U' r U2... with my right hand feels awkward because i have to remove my hand hand and replace it on F, and put back on R.... but the only real problem is when i flick the L' with my right ring finger other pieces move... -_-, any suggestions for better algs ?)
N x2
V
Y
E
G x4


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 13, 2007)

My best so far is 60.45. I will on getting that to sub 60. My G-perms are too slow. Ow, my hands are tired now.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2007)

G-Perms should be some of the quickest. N-Perms are what kills me, but I want to get some better optimized ones.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 13, 2007)

I just learned the last two G-perms, so they're a little slow. I finally got it. 58.66. I find that my H perm is pretty slow. I read on Bob Burton's site about the M trigger, but I still do not know how to do it. Could someone tell me?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 13, 2007)

1:07, with this store bought cube. Will get a DIY soon.


----------



## bonhomme (Aug 29, 2007)

> Harris Chan;
> 
> U perm
> U perm
> ...



hi, is it possible to know the moves and do you use the same moves for speedsolving and time attack ?

EDIT : So, I just started today, my best time 1m31sec.... G and N are a big problem.... I got to work this


----------



## Pedro (Sep 22, 2007)

do you guys do U adjustments after some permutations, like the Rs or the Z? or maybe the N (U L U' R'...)?

I was thinking about that...does the permutation include the U adjustment?


----------



## Pedro (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you should. Because otherwise, your PLL wouldn't give you a 'solved' cube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 23, 2007)

Pedro said:


> anyone?



I do all PLL adjustments-of-the-U-face (AUF's) before the PLL alg. So, no.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 23, 2007)

hmm...now I have 2 different answers 

do you also adjust them before on the PLL time attack, Lucas?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think you should have to before, since nobody's dictating what orientation you must solve the permutation in. Though you should probably do it after (what ExoCorsair said.)


----------



## joey (Sep 23, 2007)

Some U are actually a part of the a alg, and therefore can be performed before or after the alg.

Whereas an AUF to me, means adjusting U to the angle for the PLL.


----------



## VooX (Oct 7, 2007)

*Any update on your moves Harris?*

Hey Harris,

I was really impressed with the youtube videos you posted. Your PLL time attack is super impressive.

I was going through your PLL slow-motion video and writing down the moves. (I have to learn PLL and am trying fast methods you and others use.)

Any update on the moves you use for the PLL execution attack?

I also have a question about N-perm-a. I was at this website:

http://cubingtechniques.com/pll-top.html

I don't know his name but he is very fast like yourself. You both seem to use identical algorithms (although a slightly different order).

He has a very different way of doing N. Have you seen this way of doing N.

Also, his N-perm-a has an error in it somewhere and won't work properly. Have you seen this variation before and know how it is supposed to go?


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 7, 2007)

Harris, what is the 2 Ns that you use? i use the extremely long one and would like to change.. (R U' L U2 R' U L' ) *2


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 15, 2008)

N: b [ R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R ]
N: a [ R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U l' U R' ]


----------



## MistArts (Mar 15, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> N: b [ R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R ]
> N: a [ R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U l' U R' ]




Got any for E? My E-perm is like 4+ seconds


----------

